# MSN and Mail on IMAC



## jkristof (Apr 17, 2008)

I am trying to get my MSN mail to work with my IMAC mail. I tried to set it up but it will not work. What should the imcoming sever be? What should the outgoing server be? Is it POP? I have the upgraded version of MSN mail so that is not the issue. Please help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is this is an email account you are getting with your internet, then call your ISP for how to set it up. If this is a free email you just signed up for on line, then there is a good chance that it is a web based HTTP mail, and if that is the case (which most of MSN/Hotmail is) then Apple's Mail app doesn't support HTTP email accounts. If you can still find it, there was once a plug-in called HTTPmail for Apple's Mail that would allow to check your MSN/Hotmail, but that was a couple of years ago that I last saw anything on it.


----------

